
Boeing receives first public order cancellation - StreamBright
https://interestingengineering.com/boeing-receives-first-public-order-cancellation-request-for-737-max-8
======
jussij
From the article:

> He added that if Boeing can push out the software update to fix the
> autopilot’s anti-stall function that appears linked to the two crashes, it
> would go a long way to restoring airlines’ confidence in the aircraft they
> have on order with the company.

I personally don't see things being quite as rosy only because right now
Boeing is caught between a rock and a hard place.

On the one hand they have to try an quickly produce a software patch just so
they can get the planes flying again.

On the other hand, that patch also has to result in a MCAS that is 100% bug
free. No matter what the situation the aircraft finds itself in, the patched
MCAS has to work flawlessly.

It would only take one or two bad reports from pilots for Boeing to once again
find itself in terrible predicament.

The pressure to come up with this fix and to make sure it is prefect must be
intense.

